
Dogescript - RossPenman
http://zachbruggeman.me/dogescript/
======
steveklabnik
What's funny about this is that every comment here is calling this useless,
yet it's something that's very much in the hacker spirit.

Utility is not the end goal of everything.

~~~
victorf
I recall when LOL Cats were actually pretty funny, way back around "I has a
flavor". Then people who didn't understand the language [1] overran the
Internet with cats that had incredible vocabularies and immaculate grammar
(they just didn't know how to spell and were evil).

The only thing that bothers me about Dogescript is that the joke is too
forced. The typical Shibe pictures are just "wow", "such X", "very Y", "wow";
when one adds in the "shh", "plz", and "rly", and (even worse) starts crafting
a coherent sequential story, it removes the humor from the doge meme.

[1]
[http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004442.h...](http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004442.html)

~~~
jamesaguilar
Things stop being funny over time. There's no reason to be concerned. There
will always be a next funny thing, and there's really very little you can do
about it.

~~~
victorf
I'm not concerned. This was my response to the claim that it is "very much in
the hacker spirit". I find it neither utile nor humorous. I think compiling it
to Javascript is trivial and not worth our attention.

~~~
girvo
While I may disagree with your conclusion here, I'm quite chuffed that I have
now learnt a new word: "utile". Neat!

------
remixz
Hiya! I'm the creator of this. I did not expect this to be here (nor did I
especially want it to...). If it isn't painfully obvious, this is a joke, so
please don't take it too seriously. Thanks!

~~~
RossPenman
Hey dude. I submitted this link. I'm really sorry if you didn't want it to be
here. I just saw the link on Twitter and thought it would be a cool thing to
share. I feel awful now knowing that you didn't want it to be here.

~~~
remixz
Hey, no problem! _Please_ don't feel bad (makes me feel bad :P). I mostly said
that because of knowing how HN can respond to jokes. I'm totally good with it
though. Thanks for enlightening HN with doge!

~~~
RossPenman
Thanks, that's a relief. :)

Congratulations on getting to number 1, anyway.

------
possibilistic
In case you aren't familiar with this meme, it's the Shiba Inu meme, termed
"Shibe" or "Doge".

* [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge)

* [http://reddit.com/r/shibe](http://reddit.com/r/shibe)

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/supershibe](http://www.reddit.com/r/supershibe)

~~~
ufo
why do they even have two separate subreddits for that?

~~~
theorique

        such popularity
    
      so doge
    
       wow
    
            many reddit

~~~
AsymetricCom
This caused me to exhale air sharply through my nostrils.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Welcome to the internet!

------
harel
This is really funny. I quite enjoyed it. I wouldn't take any serious comments
here seriously. Unfortunately the distribution of sense-of-humour in the world
is not even. Some get a bigger chunk of it than others.

The next time anyone mentions CoffeeScript to me, I'll send them here. Much
better.

~~~
eudox
"At least Dogescript has reasonable scoping!"

~~~
DonPellegrino
Sadly true.

------
Lockyy
Yay, looping just for those who're upset.

    
    
      very mad is true 
      many mad 
          plz console.loge with "rawr rawr stop posting amusing/funny things" 
      wow

------
andrewcooke
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge)
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=doge&cmpt=q](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en-
US#q=doge&cmpt=q)

~~~
ryeguy
More to the point:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/supershibe](http://www.reddit.com/r/supershibe)

~~~
benatkin
Well, that subreddit is written by fans of supershibe, so someone who isn't
into it might not be interested in what they have to say. Google Trends is
already a trusted source for many.

------
eudox
All it needs now to be perfect is Hindley-Milner type inference.

------
dpcan
I like it. And I always wondered why a programming language couldn't exist to
work as follows:

    
    
       Start
    
       Run at 60 frames per second and do
    
       Clear the screen
    
       Draw a rectangle at (10,10) with size (100,50) and rotate it 20 degrees
    
       Repeat
    
       End
    

Or something along those lines - hopefully you get my point.

This would be fun for prototyping. I could just speak to my computer and have
it translate my plain english into a working program :)

~~~
nightpool
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_language_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_language_programming)
Plenty of things already work like this. For example, check out Inform 7
[http://inform7.com/](http://inform7.com/) or the Robot C natural language
module
[http://www.robotc.net/NaturalLanguage/](http://www.robotc.net/NaturalLanguage/).
Or, more generally, LOGO
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_%28programming_language%29)

~~~
icelancer
LOGO was exactly what I thought of when I saw his post. 'pen up' and 'pen
down' and so forth jive very well with "natural" language.

------
arvidkahl
The thing that made me crack up was "console.loge" \- love it.

------
code_duck
I like the syntax! Reminiscent of
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE)
but probably more usable.

------
minimaxir
The logical next step would be to write a wordcloud generator in Dogescript.
Which always includes a "wow".

~~~
curiousdannii
A word cloud of all words in all doge images. Wow.

------
ddp
What's funny is that it reads a lot like COBOL.

------
thiderman
such plug

very terminal shibe

so hax

many monads

[https://github.com/thiderman/doge](https://github.com/thiderman/doge)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6667414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6667414)

------
georgeoliver
Am I the only one who read the title as
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge) script?

~~~
andrewflnr
At first I got "dodgescript", but yeah, then I was thinking, "what the heck
does this have to do with doges?"

------
robot_
I got a huge laugh out of this. I love how some of the statements I ended up
writing could almost be interpreted as poetry, hilarious poetry.

------
crabasa
This is totally awesome. I was already excited about Zach's upcoming talk at
CascadiaJS [1] but now I can't wait to see what he's got up his sleeve.

[1] [http://2013.cascadiajs.com/speakers/zach-
bruggeman](http://2013.cascadiajs.com/speakers/zach-bruggeman)

------
twodayslate
Are there any tutorial that go about implementing your own compile-to-js
language?

------
daemin
It seems to me that a lot of these toy/joke languages are just thin wrappers
around existing languages. Something that can be accomplished by a few
#defines or regexes to transform it into a runnable language.

------
jiggy2011
Challenge for the month, persuade your boss to use this in production.

------
guerrilla
Well, you made me smile :)

------
agrias
Haha this has made my day

------
davidw
As someone who lives in territory that belonged to the Republic of Venice for
longer than Italy has been a going concern, 'Doge' means one of the leaders of
that Republic.

------
jawerty
I think it's pretty funny. This is firsthand codecomedy.

------
zamnedix
Reminds me of LOLCODE.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE)

------
whalesalad
The console.loge had me laughing pretty hard.

------
gcatalfamo
I want the Kittyscript plugin of Dogescript

~~~
kalleboo
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE)

------
piracyde25
Reminds me of LOLCODE [1]

[1][http://lolcode.org/](http://lolcode.org/)

------
10098
BUT DOES THIS WORK WITH NODE.JS?!1

~~~
becojo
Yes. It's even a Node module.

------
Pot
I'm not a js coder but this is really fun to take an eye on the dogescript

------
heyandy
Very funny. Maybe useless but amusing.

------
davexunit
Thank you, doge. I love it.

------
hawleyal
This lang gave me cancer.

------
namuol
Somebody had to do it.

------
nickthemagicman
Is it turing complete?

------
lukehorvat
Comedy is dead.

------
tylerlh
so wow. much smile.

Great job on this. Made my day

------
jk211e
so useless

~~~
smosher
People missed the joke. Have an upvote.

~~~
deoxxa
Unfortunately, I don't think it was a joke. Such negative, very disappoint.

~~~
smosher
He did a better job of aping doge than you did, and not everyone needs to love
it.

------
a8da6b0c91d
Many of these internet memes are genius hilarious. People know the good Monty
Python bits 40 years on. The good doge pics bust my guts just like that stuff.
Will anyone get or remember this in 20 years? Interesting times.

~~~
chrismonsanto
All your base is still funny 20 years later!

~~~
chinpokomon
That can't be 20 years old yet can it? I loved how AYBIBTU was used to torment
many talk shows, like Love Line and Tom Green. Good times.

------
thenerdfiles
Is the point that we need a transpiler for any idiolect to JavaScript?

------
thenerdfiles
I don't even

------
T3RMINATED
pure gargbage

------
Option_User_
Absolutely disgusting, may I request that you reddit/manchild honeypot users
please refrain from posting your degenerate garbage on here.

~~~
dannytatom
such anger wow

~~~
becojo
so mad

------
lemiffe
rly?

------
koala_advert
I hate this bullshit.

~~~
lowboy
Wow such angry.

------
jbeja
Ok....why? And please don't replay "Why not?"

~~~
monkeyspaw
Why build it? Because it appealed to the author, perhaps in a way you can't
understand.

Why share it? From the comments, I understand that it was shared by someone
else, and the original creator didn't intend for it to be put on HN.

Why judge it? That's the question I'm trying to figure out while reading this
thread.

~~~
jbeja
That doesn't answer my question :p

~~~
monkeyspaw
My point was that your question wasn't very interesting.

